# looking for a preg story with some WG



## Leviathan25 (Apr 25, 2012)

A while back I read a story that came in multiple parts, about a guy going to college and working at the cafeteria. He developes a serum/drug that makes women hyper fertile, and puts it in the food at the schools cafeteria. Over the course of a semester, he gets every woman in the school pregnant with multiples. The story follows closely about 4-5 women in particular who are going through different types of body changes - one a swimmer, one a dancer, another a "socialite", and another his girlfriend. The story ends with him finding a way to make his girlfriend permanently pregnant (or something like that), while the other women have hyper-accelerated pregnancies and are sequentially rushed off to the hospital.

I can't for the life of me remember where I read it, but it was a pretty awesome story.


----------



## snr6424 (Apr 28, 2012)

Was it the Chem Geek stories by sickstar?

http://sickstar.tripod.com/sstar/chem1.html

http://sickstar.tripod.com/sstar/chem2.html


----------



## Leviathan25 (Apr 28, 2012)

snr6424 said:


> Was it the Chem Geek stories by sickstar?
> 
> http://sickstar.tripod.com/sstar/chem1.html
> 
> http://sickstar.tripod.com/sstar/chem2.html



Yeah that's it. Thank you! I looked all over for it.


----------



## TheN19 (Apr 21, 2018)

Did somebody has saved this story, because i'm interested by reading this story but the website is dead


----------

